# New and not from The Vatican!



## Pat in Halifax (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi:
I had to put Vatican as Canada wasn't listed...what's up with that! 
Anyway, a die hard fan of anything WWII aircraft related. Model builder to the max until into my 20s. 
Ramping down toward the end of what will soon be a 30 year career in the Canadian Navy...and wishing I could start all over again!
Anyway, I still do dabble in the fine art of modelling most recently doing Monogram/Revell's 1/48 B17G (Did this one in my younger years too so knew what was coming). It took me almost 3 years and recently one of my #@* cats thought that it was a 'toy'...actually my wife's cat-That means I can put it in the microwave doesn't it...if it is not mine...?
Anyway, looking forward to learning lots and hopefully sharing some too!


----------



## ivanotter (Jan 14, 2011)

Welcome on board from South Africa! You wil enjoy the high calibre discussions here. Please also share some of your work here.

Ivan


----------



## imalko (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello and welcome. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## mikewint (Jan 14, 2011)

Allways room for another Canuck at the fire, be welcome


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 14, 2011)

You need a wrecked model as a reason to put a cat in a microwave?

Just kidding. I hate cats. Welcome.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 14, 2011)

Matt308 said:


> You need a wrecked model as a reason to put a cat in a microwave?
> 
> Just kidding. I hate cats. Welcome.



I'm closing my ears...lalalalalalalalala......

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 14, 2011)

Welcome

By the way Canada is in the list...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum sir.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (Jan 14, 2011)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Welcome
> 
> By the way Canada is in the list...



After a second look, yes, I found Canada right on top. Silly me, I followed the alphabetical order and went from Cameroon to Canary Islands to Cape Verdi!
Matt, I think this 48 year old just wet his pants looking at your pic of the free cat!!!! You NOW owe me!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 14, 2011)

Glad you found it.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 14, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## FlexiBull (Jan 14, 2011)

And I thought you were an Irish man in a Handley Page four engined bomber.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..

Sorry - I'll leave the room
.
.
.
.
.
Oh and welcome!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 14, 2011)

G'day from 'down under' Pat, welcome to the nuthouse........sorry...forum, home to a lot of great folk.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (Jan 14, 2011)

This seems like a really great place with a great bunch of people but you guys are cutting into my "me" time!! I am otherwise occupied all weekend and am trying to get all my gear together as I am at NDHQ downtown most of next week. It's hard to not grab the 'hot' side of the iron when you see a message pop up! I may be at Sick Bay by Monday morning!
I am still laughing about the cat pic! I sent it to my wife in Halifax-she phoned me and is not laughing and told me to keep "Starsky and Hutch" (My choice was K'mere and K'mon) out of my forum discussions!
Anyway, I convinced her to take some pics of my "Office". For about the last 10 years over Christmas holidays, I do 'a build'. As mentioned with the B-17, I also did a 1/350 USS SARATOGA (my brother-in-laws bateau) over time but have a mean looking 'modified' Hawker Tempest in 1/32 and most of my other stuff in 1/48. Love that scale-not too small to see, not to big to display. Did an SBD with a Wildcat and Zero in the same time frame scheme (Midway-took forever to find decals) which was a challenge. Also took the cheap (Walmart $14) Revell 1/48 P-51 and turned it into a pretty true to life Tuskegee. It took one day but even close up, I am pretty proud of it.
Anyway, must get back to ironing shirts!!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 14, 2011)

Welcome Pat. Another new Canuck is always nice!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi Pat and welcome from England.


----------



## magnu (Jan 15, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## N4521U (Jan 15, 2011)

Another welcome from down undah...... My Grandmother was from Nova Scotia, a MacDougall.... I am now an Australian citizen, from the U.S. originally, so I have completed the circle to the Commonwealth. I also served in the USNavy, and wished I could have stayed in. Check out my Commonwealth Group Build of a Typhonn, flown by a Canadian. We'll enjoy your company. cheers, Bill


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 15, 2011)

Welcome aboard Pat!


----------



## Geedee (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi Pat and welcome to the family


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi there, and welcome from me in Denmark.  *waves*

Cheers,

Maria.


----------



## P40NUT (Feb 28, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 28, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 1, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## v2 (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Pat and welcome from Poland.


----------



## woody (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi pat welcome aboard.


----------

